# Alpine Europe 8 channel dsp with 100 watts per channel built in amp



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

https://www.alpine.co.uk/p/Products/dsp-amplifiers/pdp-e800dsp

Shows to be comparable to the new pxe-0850s As far as tuning but 100 watts per channel.. almost looks to good to be true


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

8 channel output. Last 2 channels can be bridged for 200 watts mono to drive a sub. 31 band peq per channel as well as selectable crossover type. Interesting!

6 high-level inputs for OEM system integration
6 analog Pre-Amp inputs (RCA) for aftermarket head unit connectivity
1 digital TOSLINK/SPDIF input
Up to 8 speaker outputs with high power rating
110dB signal-to-noise ratio (digital input)
Channel separation > 75dB
USB Device input for DSP setup by PC
Wireless connection with separate module (amp setup) for PC only, or wireless audio streaming (smart phone or PC))
Class-D amplifier with fully digital audio path
ADCs by Burr Brown
Remote app for iOS and Android with basic control functions (Master level, Sub level, Preset recall, source selection)
Pre-amp output (copy from channel 8, for external sub woofer amp)
AMP

BurrBrown A/D conversion
Full digital audio path
High output power capability
Total power 700 Watt RMS at 4 Ω
100 Watt per channel at 4 Ω
120 Watt per channel at 2 Ω
200 Watt at 2 Ω (2 channels in parallel mode)
Advanced diagnostics for each output channels (shortcut, overheat, clipping)
Start-Stop Engine compatible
Load Capability: 4 – 2 Ω
Parallelized output supported
DSP

Latest Analog Device chip (ADAU1452)
Up to 8 speaker outputs with independent adjustable output level
Independent or linkable setups for all output channels
Delay on each channel up to 14,57ms, 0.01msec steps
30-band Graphic Equalizer per channel with configurable frequency, Q (from 1 up to 15) and Gain (-10dB /+10 dB)
Digital X-Over for each channel (HP, LP, BP) 6/12/18/24dB/30dB, type of filter (Butterworth, Bessel, Chebyshev) selectable
Phase Inversion (0,180)
Master Volume (0 – 42dB)
Sub control (0 - 15 dB)
Possibility to save/load up to 6 presets on DSP
Settings can be secured by certificates
Free adjustable analog routing (example: channel mixing for center channel or 3-way input signal)
EQ ON/OFF possible (for each channel)
Delay grouping for easier TCR adjustment (up to 4 groups possible)
TCR ON/OFF for each channel possible
TCR help calculation for beginners
Overview page for all settings
Live monitor (for battery voltage and amp temperature)
Turn ON by signal or wire
Alpine RUX-KNOB2 ready (master volume or sub level)
Additional gain on analog input (+6; +9db ). For sources with lower pre-amp level than 2 Volts


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

that's cool! does it have pass through outputs on all eight channels if you don't want to use the internal amp on some things?


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

Not sure but 100 rms per channel and if you use digital input it's burr Brown and stays digital until the output stage of them amp. I mean each output can be lowered to match lower rms speakers. Or to one loc to get more sub power from an external amp. I'm thinking an iPad with toslink output and you're golden. A true digital signal processor all the way through the system with no conversions taking place until the conversion and output of 100 rms into a 4 ohm load... I mean geesh what more does a guy need????!?!?! And it's really freakin small too. Wow.... I'm impressed! Looks like alpine knocked it out of the park with this one!


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

Clipping indicators... holy sheet man.. look at the specs. Can be controlled with a rux knob for volume. Why haven't we got this here in the states first??


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Very cool. Wonder if we will get it here in the states. 




Lycancatt said:


> that's cool! does it have pass through outputs on all eight channels if you don't want to use the internal amp on some things?


Doesn’t look like it. Looks like there is a single RCA out for channel 8 for sub duty.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

oh damn, great for quite a few but wouldn't work for me


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

Yeah but the other channels are 100 rms at 4 ohm or 120 at 2 ohm.. I could seriously shed about 35 pounds out of my ride and have a better system. The big thing that got my attention was with a toslink input you have only one digital to analog conversion taking place.. And with 6 channels of 100 watts. That are fully adjustable as far as power output with 8 ohm drivers that would make for one hell of an sq setup. And it's the size of one amp.. I think they have a winner with this setup.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

"Pure Class-D technology

The Alpine DSP amp uses *Class-D* amplification technology: this means once an analogue input signal is converted to digital, it remains fully digital throughout the entire processing *and amplification stage*. With Class-D technology, an amplifier can reach much higher efficiency - meaning less heat production and therefore a much smaller heat-sink. This results in a very small, compact housing, that can be easily placed somewhere in the vehicle (205mm x 150mm x 50mm)."

Must use one of those new bit to voltage converters. :icon_bs:


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

EmptyKim said:


> Very cool. Wonder if we will get it here in the states.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy smokes, this looks perfect for me. 100 rms on all channels and sub rca to run a larger class d for my sub duty. On my Volvo I could tap into the factory amp under the seat and run to this unit. My car has fiber optic running from the dash to the amp. The only option was to tap at the amp and gain a full range signal. Factory doors contain a 3 way set and rears in the passenger doors. I want to upgrade the front 3 ways, possible replace the rears and add a sub, this dsp covers all my check marks. Now the question is when can we get hands on this thing.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

I wish I saw this before I went with The JL VXi


----------



## SAAK95 (Aug 15, 2015)

Does anyone know if the master volume remains adjustable from the head unit once this device installed (as with the JBL MS-8) ?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Ebay Italia link:

https://www.ebay.it/itm/Alpine-PDP-E800DSP-8-Channel-Digital-DSP-Amplifier-Full-App-Control-Amp-/262999743428


----------



## SAAK95 (Aug 15, 2015)

Ok, thanks but the provided link does not give the answer...


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

SAAK95 said:


> Does anyone know if the master volume remains adjustable from the head unit once this device installed (as with the JBL MS-8) ?


It says the RUX-KNOB2 can control master volume or sub volume. I could see running a second Alpine amp for sub duty with its own KNOB2, which would then give you master and sub volume control. Of course, an outboard head-unit would also give full master volume control.


----------



## SAAK95 (Aug 15, 2015)

Ok, thanks for your feedbacks.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

dgage said:


> It says the RUX-KNOB2 can control master volume or sub volume. I could see running a second Alpine amp for sub duty with its own KNOB2, which would then give you master and sub volume control. Of course, an outboard head-unit would also give full master volume control.


I would also like to know this for sure. I would much rather use my factory head unit volume knob. I guess I just want clarity on can use head unit for master volume vs have to use knob for master volume like many other processors make you do? I dont believe my factory head unit give any volume dependent equalization which is usually the main reason other processors make you stop using the factory knob.


----------



## Zoom_M5 (Oct 28, 2017)

Sigh. If only they had included the center channel upmixer from the PXA-H800...

The line out is a little odd. One processed channel, which is just a copy of channel 8. I take this to mean you can have 7 channels plus a sub out or an 8 channel amp.


----------



## TTB42OLD (Jan 5, 2014)

Has anyone tried one of these yet? 

I’m close to pulling the trigger on one but would love to hear any views on it and how it would compare to a JL Audio VX8i. Thanks


----------



## cc120 (Apr 23, 2019)

This has just appeared in Oz. Looks very tempting...Anyone have any experience?


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

You can download the control app and get a feel for it. I was very intrigued by it, but for its price i decided to go a different route.


----------



## cc120 (Apr 23, 2019)

Thanks.

I’m intrigued by your choice to go elsewhere based on price - dollar for dollar it seems hard to beat. 5 channels of amplification plus Helix Mini with comparative features is more expensive here. What route did you take?


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

Not when you choose to go with older class a/b amps and you already have a good dsp. If i were starting from zero it would make sense for me, but I am not.


----------



## SAAK95 (Aug 15, 2015)

cc120,
I have it installed in my car; what do you want to know ?


----------



## bozothenutter (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi,
Just recieved this amp.....it's TINY!
manual really sucks though...

It is very unclear if the parallel mode is only for 2ohm loads, or to double up power.
anybody know if you can use he software with a measuring mic?


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

wonder if you can:


1) go Pioneer 80prs into this unit with 4 outputs summed to 8 channel output on the amp

2) go parralel on 4 of the 8 channels to make the amp a 6 channel amp ,this will gain us 200rms to 2 channels (woofers), 100rms (midrange), 100rms (tweeter) 


3) now that we have used all 8 channels on the amp one might think hey we are stuck with just 3 speakers what do we do with the sub?

well since we used only 4 channels out from the 80prs we still have the freedom of 2 channels out from the 80prs.

we also have time alignment aswell as a very detailed eq so everything you need especially for such low frequencies right?



this amp can be found for 650 euros in many european countries and a 80prs for 250 euros total 900 euros which is still a few hundred euros cheaper then the Helix P six not to mention it also offers usb in for free whereas with helix you need hec usb which is also extra.



I would love to see a scanspeak 3 way on this unit with the mentioned configuration


----------



## bozothenutter (Apr 24, 2013)

audiocholic said:


> wonder if you can:
> 
> 
> 1) go Pioneer 80prs into this unit with 4 outputs summed to 8 channel output on the amp
> ...


https://www.alpine-electronics.nl/f...uals//2018/PDP-E800DSP/QRG_PDP-E800DSP_NL.pdf

manual, also in english

1) I was confused at first, but now get it 6 way front

2) yes, but max 4 channels can do parallel

3) you want to use the internal amp on the pioneer to power subs?


slightly confused from holland...


----------



## MattyKHZ (Jan 11, 2010)

For a BMW install I was wondering whether to get this or to go for a Match or Helix which is more expensive but has the Real Center processing.


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

MattyKHZ said:


> For a BMW install I was wondering whether to get this or to go for a Match or Helix which is more expensive but has the Real Center processing.



Even though this alpine does attract I would without a doubt go Match especially if you are talking about the BMW specific model.

It really does perform well worth its price


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

bozothenutter said:


> https://www.alpine-electronics.nl/f...uals//2018/PDP-E800DSP/QRG_PDP-E800DSP_NL.pdf
> 
> manual, also in english
> 
> ...



let me make it more clear, we need Left and Right independent EQ , lots of processing capabilities for a top notch SQ system correct?

this also applies for the Subwoofer channel , maybe not so much the L/R eq but eq on a few frequencies non the less and not just 60 or 80hz like %99 of the head units out there.



now back on topic.


1) this alpine either works 8 channels or 6 channels (without bridging) and you use channels 7-8 as a preout to a second mono amp for a stronger sub


2) In my theory you bridge this amp for more output (200rms to midwoofers), use the remaining 4 channels to power midrange and tweeters.


3) In my theory we are left without more channels to consume on this alpine amp meaning no more channels even with a second mono amp to power or dsp tune a subwoofer correct?


well to overcome that you simply take a Pioneer 80prs take 2 of its outputs into this alpine amp,sum it internally on the alpine for 8 output and leave the extra 2 channels output on the 80prs for a additional mono amp for subs.


this means you can still,

a) time align with 80prs
b) phase align with 80prs
c) eq tune with 80prs from 20hz,31.5,50,80,125 hz so a very detailed eq for subs which cant be found on any regular single,double din 



so lets assume the mono is a alpine pdx m12 all in all we have a :


1) 1200rms sub
2) 200rms midwoofer
3) 100rms midrange
4) 100rms tweeter 
5) awesome head unit with great DAC's that can read FLAC etc


all this with just 2 amps that fit underseats


----------



## Soundman84 (Apr 16, 2020)

I know this is old but I wish this could be made into a sticky for a how thread and review cuz I'm really looking into getting one


----------

